# 2017 Silverado 1500 BIG 3 UPGRADE



## Teejay_254 (11 mo ago)

I have a few questions I need help with. Mechman states to wire a ground wire 0 gauge thru the current sensor and straight to the alternator. Also removing the 2 existing factory grounds calling this the “BIG 2 UPGRADE”. I have also seen someone run 3 4Gauge grounds thru the current sensor and ran to frame, body, and alternator. Which way is the correct way or more sufficient way of doing it??


----------

